# Woodworking advice, please



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm trying to set up my G-System plus pedals in a road case. Before I drop $hundreds on a custom built case I'm considering adapting the pedal case I have. The area inside seems suitable, but the depth is too shallow :








Here's the G-System alone :








The two options that come to mind are to add on to the 1/2" plywood rails of the top to widen them, or rip the original rails off and replace them with wider rails. Here's a couple shots of the back rail with the aluminum frame removed.















If I could make the addition strong enough I think I'd prefer to go that route rather than risk messing up while trying to rip them, and trying to fasten wider rails to the top.
I could glue additional strips of 1/2" plywood with biscuits, and then bore through the paired rails and add dowels or screws?
Any thoughts?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I would attempt to take the top apart and make higher rails ,, it looks like it's screwed together. They usually rivet the hinges on which may have to be screwed.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

JHarasym said:


> I'm trying to set up my G-System plus pedals in a road case. Before I drop $hundreds on a custom built case I'm considering adapting the pedal case I have. The area inside seems suitable, but the depth is too shallow :If I could make the addition strong enough I think I'd prefer to go that route rather than risk messing up while trying to rip them, and trying to fasten wider rails to the top.
> I could glue additional strips of 1/2" plywood with biscuits, and then bore through the paired rails and add dowels or screws?
> Any thoughts?


You could do what your thinking and I'm pretty sure it would be strong enough but I think it would be less work to build wider rails. No biscuits, gluing, and screwing the new piece in place. Just take the metal pieces off and put them back on the wider rails. Of course you would have to glue the new rails together at the corners. You would need clamps to properly glue and square the new rails so hopefully you are able to do that but you have to do that no matter what method you choose. If you are able to add biscuits, you could add them at the corners for extra strength but gluing with nails or screws should be strong enough as I doubt that their on the original case.


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> I would attempt to take the top apart and make higher rails ,, it looks like it's screwed together. They usually rivet the hinges on which may have to be screwed.


Yeah, I assumed the rails would be glued to the top, but they may only be held with fasteners. I'll investigate further.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

You maybe able to loosen glue with some water.


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

It's all glued together.















I'm pretty leery of trying to cut the rails off, or trying to loosen glue with water.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2014)

Heat up a butter knife and work it in.
That's how I separate fret boards from a neck.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Damn those well made road cases. Where's the crappy Chinese manufacturing process when you need it?


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

It's a Stagemaster - very well made (in Toronto): https://www.facebook.com/pages/Stagemaster-Cases/414680198581302


----------

